# will it work



## nineballg (Jan 19, 2008)

i just built a few block style diffusion panels (looks like a mini city) out of wood using 2" x 2" different length blocks. man, these things are heavy.

will hard styrofoam work instead of wood ( hard like molded packing styrofoam)
also, will a paint and possibly a laquer finish help to seal it, and make it reflect more than the naked styrofoam.

thanks so kindly


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

It will work OK but not as good as wood in the lower frequencies. Paint will help seal things but the lower frequencies will still pass right through. 

Bryan


----------

